# spice up your chicken



## Nesika (Aug 5, 2009)

2 chicken breasts marinated in reggie reggie sauce,cooked on the george foreman or under the grill,pack of uncle bens pilou rice,topped off with a few jalapeano peppers


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Nesika said:


> 2 chicken breasts marinated in reggie reggie sauce,cooked on the george foreman or under the grill,pack of uncle bens pilou rice,topped off with a few jalapeano peppers


well ive just cum. that sounds awesome. marinated for how long?


----------



## Nesika (Aug 5, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> well ive just cum. that sounds awesome. marinated for how long?


I took mine out the freezer last night and them put the sause over and left in the fridge untill tonight,

really really nice,i aslo added a little sauce to the rice just for a little extra kick,I suspose you can marinate in the morning ready for the evening


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

When you marinate, do you covr the chicken in olive oil first or do you simply rub into the chicken and leave it there


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

that sounds nice,

do like reggae reggae, very moreish

not hijacking your thread but when ive been doing mine lately.

chick breast/scotch bonnets/peppers/white onion/corriander powder/salt/pepper/olive oil

on a tray 140 for 45mins.

either have it with rice or in a wrap with a bit of creme fraiche' .

nom nom nom nom nom!!


----------



## Nesika (Aug 5, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> When you marinate, do you covr the chicken in olive oil first or do you simply rub into the chicken and leave it there


no oil just straight on with the sauce,use a shallow dish then you dont use too much sauce


----------



## Nesika (Aug 5, 2009)

ollie_ollie said:


> that sounds nice,
> 
> do like reggae reggae, very moreish
> 
> ...


sounds very nice i will give that a go


----------

